# I think my goat has herpes



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm like 90% sure my goat has some type of herpes. The vet has seen pictures of her butt and ruled out sore mouth. It looks like she has sores/ blisters all over. It hasn't cleared up in over a month. Any ideas how I can treat her? She pees, eats and poops like normal.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Can you post a picture? Our triplet boys last year got hemorrhoids, and this year a wether wagged his tail so much that it became chafed and blistery.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a picture from a couple of weeks ago but now it's a little worse


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

It looks like the cases of orff/sore mouth I have seen on my friends Boers. She bought a new buck from out west who ended up causing an epidemic in her home herd. 

How did your vet rule out soremouth?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It could be staph infection too.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I would suggest asking your vet about staph infection, and asking for STRONG antibiotics....
I dealt with Staph infection on my little doeling, and we managed to cure it, but she needed antibiotics for a week...
Wish you both all the very best of luck!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

She's had this off and on, since we got her 6 months ago no other goat has it. My vet asked 3 professors at A&M College Station and they ruled out sore mouth. So maybe it is a staph infection?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think staph infection is a good possibility.


----------



## Sherlenet (Aug 26, 2013)

Our goat just came back from a being put to a buck and she developed a creamy discharge and had some bumps on her vulva. She doesn't have a sore mouth - at least she is eating normally and has no sores on her mouth, but her vulva is still looking red and has some scabs on it. I am sure she got something from the buck.


----------



## Chrisb210 (Jul 24, 2017)

LonesomeDoveRanch said:


> Here is a picture from a couple of weeks ago but now it's a little worse


Did you find out what your goat had and if you did, did you find a way to treat it. I have a doe with this also looks just like the picture you posted. We sent a sample in for testing and it tested as orf but it will not go away so I wonder if it is orf. It also does not seem too contagious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is an old post, but it would be interesting to know the outcome, if the member comes back on.


----------



## Oshea1124 (Mar 22, 2017)

Would really like to know what the outcome was... have something similar.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

How does a goat get this?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It doesn’t look like the OP is here any more so not sure what the outcome was.
It could have been sore mouth, which is harpies and is spread when a infected goat drops the scabs and comes into contact with another.
To me it looks like skin cancer. A few years back maybe on a thread we got on the topic of skin cancer and someone’s doe had it. I posted a picture of my does back end which was like this but not quite so bad and they said that’s what their doe looked like.
But really who knows what this goat actually had :/


----------

